# G f7 body removal



## Crayznsain (Mar 24, 2021)

Can anyone instruct me on how the heck to remove the body on an g mth railking f7


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here's the manual for an MTH Railking One F unit. It's for a PS2 unit. If your loco is PS3, some of the manual won't apply, but the location of the body mount screws probably will. If you know the product number of your loco, plug it into the search window at the MTH home page. MTH probably has the manual for your unit or one just like it.
70dl17270i_SS F-Unit IS.cdr (mthtrains.com)


----------



## Crayznsain (Mar 24, 2021)

Lehigh74 said:


> Here's the manual for an MTH Railking One F unit. It's for a PS2 unit. If your loco is PS3, some of the manual won't apply, but the location of the body mount screws probably will. If you know the product number of your loco, plug it into the search window at the MTH home page. MTH probably has the manual for your unit or one just like it.
> 70dl17270i_SS F-Unit IS.cdr (mthtrains.com)


Thank you, I'll look thru it tonight.


----------



## UtahUPman (Apr 7, 2021)

Flip it over (on a piece of foam) and remove the (6) screws holding the shell on the chassis. Separate it from back to front by grabbing the trucks and the edge of the shell. After it is off, disconnect the light terminals from the shell to the circuit board--which is also fastened to the chassis. When reinstalling the shell, make sure you use your Philips screwdriver. Stick it in the stack hole (on the bottom of the chassis) to re-center the stack pipe (which is glued to the shell) back in the chassis hole location. Otherwise you will have a heck of a time getting it to realign when trying to fasten the little black Philips head screws.


----------

